# اعمال الالومينوم (الوميتال)



## msaleh80 (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا سعيد بانضمامي للمنتدي
بس ليا طلب منكم
انا عايز اي شيئ يتعلق بتصنيع الالومنيوم (باب - شباك - مطبخ - حوائط زجاجية)
طرق التسعير
حساب الكميات
واكون شاكر ليكم جميعا​


----------



## eng.emili2k5 (3 فبراير 2009)

انا كنت اعمل لفترة طويلة في شركة الومنيوم
اولا هناك انظمة كثيرة بالنسبة لقطاعات الالومنيوم للشبابيك و الابواب في مصر
منها ما هو قطاعات ثقيلة (خاصة) مثل قطاعات اليو نايل و هارت مان 
و منها ما هو خفيف مثل قطاعات السعد و تكنال 
وقطاعات اليو مصر منها ما هو ثقيل وخفيف
علشان تحدد سعر شباك او باب لازم يكون عندك الكتالوج الخاص بالشركة المنتجة
وبيكون فيه اوزان المتر الطولي للقطاع و منا بتحدد وزن المتر المسطح 
تضرب الوزن بتاع الشباك في 25 -28 جم و تضيف سعر الاكسسوار او يكون سعر الاكسسوار بنسبة من سعر الشباك و تضيف مكسب و مصنعية العامل بتاع التصنيع

ونفس الكلام في الواجهات


----------



## eng.emili2k5 (3 فبراير 2009)

واي خدمة انا تحت امرك في اي موضوع عن الالومنيوم


----------



## msaleh80 (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اولا بشكرك يا باشمهندس علي الرد والاستجابة
انا هنا شغال في السعودية
في هنا برده اكتر من نظام
وعندي كتالوجات بكل القطاعات لكل نظام
بالاوزان وكل حاجه
بس انا كنت بقصد مثلا ساعات بيكون فيه برامج اكسيل او اكسس تدون فيها معادلات جاهزة
وتطلعلك السعر والتكلفة بشكل اسرع
بدلا من الطريقة اليدوية
فهمتني حضرتك
وشكرا مرة اخري للرد
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## اسامه سليم (13 فبراير 2009)

ياريت اللى عنده طريقة تفصيل الباب والشباك يعرضها بالتفصبل


----------



## جيمي ستار (20 فبراير 2009)

اللي عايز اي تفاصيل الابواب والشبابيك والمطابخ 

مشاركة مخالفة
يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال .


----------



## جيمي ستار (1 أبريل 2009)

اللي عايز اي تفاصيل الابواب والشبابيك والمطابخ وجهات ايقطاع JAMPO PS.MP.Valae​ 
THANK YOU​


----------



## محمود ابن ابراهيم (7 ديسمبر 2009)

من فضلكم عايز اعرف
اشكال قطاعات السعد وأسمائها 
شكرا لمجهوداتكم العظيمه


----------



## محمودمان (23 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحت يا باش مهندس انا احتاج كتالوج قطاعات السعد لمعرفه اسماء جميع القطاعات الخاصه بالابواب و الشبابيك وتخصيمهم وشكرا .


----------



## حورس2010 (1 يناير 2010)

ان اريد كتالوجات لقطاعات الالوميتال ( السعد,بى اس,العربيه,تكنال,تنجو,اليو,)وتخصيماتهم جزاك لله خير


----------



## حورس2010 (1 يناير 2010)

انا طالب فى كلية الحقوق واريد ان اتعلم تصنيع ابواب وشبابيك الالوميتال منزلق ومفصلى واريد تخصيمات القطاعات (السعد,,p s,,اليو,,العربيه,,تكنال,,جامبو,,تنجو,,) اريد الافاده سريعا جزاك الله خير واثابك وجعل مسواك الجنه واريد معرفة اسمك يا باش مهندس


----------



## حورس2010 (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ياباش مهندس انا اريد تخصيمات ابواب وشبابيك الوميتال وكتالوجات للقطاعات (السعد,p s ,اليو,,العربيه,,تكنال,,تنجو,,جامبو) و جزاك الله خير وسيرك الى الجنه


----------



## حورس2010 (1 يناير 2010)

لو متيسر لديك ياباش مهندس سى دى لتعليم تصنيع الالوميتال وتخصيمات قطاعات (السعد,,بى اس,,العربيه,,اليو,,تنجو,,تكنال,,جامبو,,) وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حورس2010 (2 يناير 2010)

لسلام عليكم يا جيمى ستار ان اريد معلومات عن الالوميتال ايملى **************
*
مشاركة مخالفة
يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال .*


----------



## حورس2010 (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا جيمى ستار انا حورس واريد ان اتعلم الالوميتال ايملى ****************
*
مشاركة مخالفة
يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال .*


----------



## ar_am_20 (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا عبد الرحمن وعامل برنامج بيدير شركات الألومنيوم
وذلك من حيث تسعير وتخصيم وتصنيع الأبواب والشبابيك وبسعر مغرى جدا
لو فى حد مهتم انا موبايلى ****************
والله الموفق
*
مشاركة مخالفة
يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال .*


----------



## حورس2010 (11 يناير 2010)

انا اريد ان اتعلم الوميتال


----------



## mostafa_ ali (3 مارس 2010)

فين الاجابات


----------



## gamal_999 (17 أبريل 2010)

*انشاءمصنع الوميتال*

عايز أعرف من اعضاء المنتدي تكاليف انشاء مصنع صغير للالموتال وكما عايز اعرف الاسعار بالطن في مصر طبعا اكون شاكر لكم.


----------



## مشتاق للكعبه (23 أبريل 2010)

جيمي ستار قال:


> اللي عايز اي تفاصيل الابواب والشبابيك والمطابخ وجهات ايقطاع JAMPO PS.MP.Valae​
> 
> 
> THANK YOU​
> لو ممكن تبعتلى تفاصيل وكتلوجات على الخاص وشكرا:16:


----------



## مشتاق للكعبه (24 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس عايز اعرف اماكن بيع اكسسوار b sوجميع انواع اللومنيوم شكرا


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (13 مايو 2010)

لو سمحت عايز اعرف ماهى الشبابيك الالوميتال pvc


----------



## احمد موسى عمران (20 مايو 2010)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس انا عايز تخصيمات القطعات السابقة منزلق ومفصلى ارجوك


----------



## احمد موسى عمران (20 مايو 2010)

على فكرة انا عندى ورشة ومحتاج اى جديد عندكم وبفكر اعمل مطابخ من الواح الكلادين ولو ممكن المساعدة ت /0112625612


----------



## medoo5 (21 مايو 2010)

ان شاء الله جارى رفع الكتلوج فى المنتدى​


----------



## gamal_999 (12 يونيو 2010)

ياريت كل اعضاء المنتدي المحترمين اللي عندة معلومات ميبخلش علينا علشان نطور نفسنا وناخذ الخبرة من الجميع وياليت يكون فية تجاوب والرد علي الاسئلة وشكرا


----------



## sadat2010 (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله يابشمهندس عبد الناصر انا اريد تخصيمات او خلوص قطاعات اليو و جامبو


----------



## nasrpepo (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشتاق للكعبه قال:


> جيمي ستار قال:
> 
> 
> > اللي عايز اي تفاصيل الابواب والشبابيك والمطابخ وجهات ايقطاع jampo ps.mp.valae​
> ...


----------



## m_aly75 (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم انا شاسف ان الموضوع ده مهم وشيق للتعليم لكن ليه مافيش اجابات


----------



## m_aly75 (29 أغسطس 2010)

على فكرة ياجماعة ان حبيت ان اتعلم طريقة عمل الالوميتال باي طريقة لدرجة اني اقترحت على احد فنيين الالوميتال في احدى الورش انه يعملي اي وحدة الوميتال بس بشرط انني اعمل كل حاججة بايدى وانني اعطي له اكثر من اجرته 
وانا عملت بعض الحاجات البسيطة بايدى في البيت وكنت ميتمتع جدا وانا باشتغل واشوف النتيجة وانا الان باحاول ادبر مبلغ علشان اجيب بعض العدد اللازمة لتكملة التعليم علشان تيسر لي تفيذ وحدة كبيرة مثل دولاب مطبخ وعلى فكرة اللي يفكر في الالوميتال كمشروع هو مشروع راس ماله بسيط يمكن مايعديش 6000 الاف جنيه لكل العدد


----------



## roshana (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

عايزة افصل مطبخ الوميتال بلون الخشب 
اية افضل الخامات والقطاعات اللى موجودة فى السوق واللى تعيش عمر طويل بدون تقشير كسر 

وايه افضل الورش او الشركات المتخصصة فى هذا النوع من المطابخ

والاسعار بتبقى المتر المربع كام


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

عايز اتعلم صناعه الوميتال وجاهز لدفع ثمن الدوره


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

عايز اتعلم صناعه الوميتال ومستعد ادفع ثمن الدوره بشرط ان يكون معلمى محترف فى هذا المجال ارجوا الرد


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

عايز اتعلم صناعه الوميتال على يد اخصائى محترف وعلى استعداد تام لدفع ثمن الدوره المكثفه علما باننى اجيد عمل الجمالونات والابراج والسلالم المعدنيه كما اجيد العمل على برنامج اتوكاد وارجوا الرد السريع جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا للقائمين على المنتدى وارجوا توصيل رقم التليفون لمتخصص محترف فى مجال الالوميتال


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اهل التخصص والمهاره عايز اتعلم صناعه الوميتال من البدايه الى النهايه على يد محترف الوميتال وعلى استعداد تام لدفع ثمن دوره التدريب المكثفه علما باننى محترف تصنيع وتركتب الابراج المعدنيه وتاجمالونات والسلالم وجيد العمل على برنامج اتوكاد يعنى ان شاء الله لدى قدره سريعه على الاستيعاب ارجوا من اداره الملتقى توصيل رقم التليفون الخاص بى الى محترف تعليم صناعه الوميتال وشكرا جزيلا لسيادتكم


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجوا من القامين على ملتقى المهندسين العرب توصيلى بمحترف تعليم صناعه الوميتال وانا جاهز لدفع ثمن الدوره ورقم تليفونى هو 0124693100 ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر الاسم صلاح امام


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اهل الخبره والتخصص المحترفين فى صناعه الوميتال عايز دوره تعليم مكثفه وعلى استعداد لدفع ثمن الدوره وارجوا من الساده المحترمين القائمين على الملتقى توصيل رقم تليفونى الى المتخصصين المهره ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر رقم تليفونى 0124693100 الاسم صلاح امام محمد وتعجز الكليمات لتقديم الشكر للقائمين على الملتقى


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الى القائمين على الملتقى ارجوا من سيادتكم توصيل الناس ببعد وذلك لتبادل المعرفه والخبره


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

انا فى انتظار مكالمه من متخصص تعليم صناعه الوميتال ورقم تليفونى (0124693100)وارغب فى تعليم هذا المجال اسمى صلاح امام محمد شبرا مصر


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ايه الحكايه عايز اعرف لا يوجد محترفين تعليم لصنعه الوميتال فى القاهره ولا ايه انا فى انظار مكالمه من متخصص ماهر لكى يعلمنى هذه المهنه ورقم التليفون 0124693100


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد ان اتعلم الوميتال على يد متخصص محترف يا خلق هووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

هل لا يوجد محترف ولو واحد فى عاصمه مصر يكون متخصص فى تعليم فن صناعه الالوميتال رقم تليفونى هو(0124693100) عايز اتعلم ياجماعه وثمن الدوره جاهز صلاح امام شبرا مصر القاهره


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اهل مصر اريد ان اتعلم الوميتال على يد محترف متخصص ويكون من الاذكياء وسكنه قريب من شبرا مصر القاهره وادفع له ثمن الدوره المكثفه ورقم التليفون 0124693100 صلاح امام محترف تصنيع وتركيب الابراج المعدنيه والجمالونات ولدى سابقه اعمال كبيره وعايز اتعلم صنعه جديده على يد محترف ذكى فمن يجد فى نفسه القدره يتصل بى


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

سياده المهندسين المشارقين فى الملتقى يشرفنى ان اتعرف على سيادتكم (الحمد لله انى لدى الخبره والموهبه فى تصنيع وتركيب الابراج المعدنيه والجمالونات والسلالم ولدى سابقه اعمال كبيره ورقم تليفونى هو 0124693100


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

هل مهنه صناعه الالوميتال صعبه ام لا يوجد فى القاهره متخصصين تعليم هذه المهنه وانا ان شاء الله متخصص محترف فى تعليم صناعه الابراج المعدنيه والجمالونات والسلالم وعند استعداد تام لتعليم من يريد تعليم هذه المهارات صلاح امام خبره 26 عام فى هذا المجال كما اننى محترف العمل على برنامج اوتوكاد تليفونى 0124693100


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

يالا العجب القاهره بدون محترف فنى تعليم صناعه الالوميتال عايزين معلميين فنيين من الصين يارجاله


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مش مصدق انه لا يوجد فى القاهره عاصمه اكبر الدول العربيه عاجزه ان تولد مدرب محترف صناعه الالوميتال انا ياجماعه والحمد لله بشهاده الاستشاريون فى مجال المبانى المعدنيه والابراج (محترف) ولدى سابقه اعمال كبيره وعايز اتعلم صناعه الالوميتال وعلى استعداد تام لمساعده الناس (خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه) والمقصود بى العلم هو اى علم ينفع الناس رقم تليفونى صلاح امام محمد 0124693100


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمد لله لقد قمت بتصنيع وتركيب برجى اسانسير با ارتفاع 85 متر داخل برج التطبيقين ميدان العباسيه كما اننى صنعت وركبت صاله الجمباز داخل نادى الزهور فى مدينه نصر وقمت بتصنيع وتركيب عدد كبير من السلالم داخل شركه قنديل للصلب العاشر من رمضان وقمت بتركيب موقف سيارات عبود كذلك قمت بتصنيع وتركيب مصنع الفتح للبلاستيك العاشر من رمضان وغيره وغيره من الجمالونات على اعلى مستوى من الدقه صلاح امام محمد 0124693100


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

انا صلاح امام عايز اتعلم الوميتال على يد متخصص محترف صناعه الوميتال تليفونى 01246931ذ00


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

يااهل الخبره والمهاره والتخصص فى فن صناعه الالوميتال اين انتم عايز اتعلم صناعه الالوميتال وجاهز لدفع ثمن الدوره وجاد جداااااااااااااااااااورقم تليفونى هو0124693100


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الى الساده المدربين داخل مراكز التدريب المهنى وغيرها من المراكز المتخصصه فى تعليم صناعه الوميتال انا عايز دوره تدريبيه على يد متخصص ماهر لتعليم فن صناعه الالوميتال وجاهز لدفع ثمن الدوره الاسم /صلاح امام محمد العنوان القاهره شبرا مصرتليفون 0124693100 ارجوا الاتصال


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مفيش حد زار المنتدى محترف تعليم الوميتال وساكن فى شبرا مصر انا عايز اتعلم الالوميتال وادفع حق دوره التعليم تليفونى هو 0124693100


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الظاهر انه لا يوجد محترفين الوميتال فى شبرا مصر والدليل على ذلك محدش اتصل بى حتى الان


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمد لله بشهاده المهندسين المتخصصين فى الانشات المعدنيه (صلاح امام محمد) محترف فى الابراج المعدنيه والجمالونات بمختلف انواعها 0124693100


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

يا جماعه يبتوع الالوميتال يا سكنين فى القاهره شبرا مصر اين انتم فى واحد عايز يتعلم ويدفع ثمن الدوره بشرط ان يكون معلمه متخصص ماهر فى صنعه الالوميتال وتليفونه 0124693100


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اين الساده المعلمين داخل مراكز التدريب عايز اتعلم الوميتال وادفع ثمن دوره التعليم وتليفونى هو شبرا مصر القاهره0124693100


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

القاهره بدون متخصصين تعليم صنعه الالوميتال يا رجاله (اين رجاله الصين ويجعله عامر)


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

هل لا يوجد متخصصين محترفين لتعليم مهنه الوميتال فى القاهره (اين انتم) عايز اتعلم صلاح امام محمد 0124693100


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

هل كل بتوع الالوميتال فى مصر محتاجين متخصصين من الصين لكى يتدربون على ايديهم (ممكن)


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

رزقنا على الله اى حد عايز معلومه عن الابراج المعدنيه والجمالونات (جاهز للرد)


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

لماذا نحن لا نقلد الصين ونصبح دوله منتجه مش احسن من القعده على القهوه وتضيع الوقت


----------



## mamomoma (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اخى العزيز انا مهندس معمارى و لدى ورشة خاصة لتصنيع الالوميتال شباك و باب و مطابخ و كرينتز بورد بالنسبة للموضوع الذى تسال عنة يفضل ان يكون لديك مقاس الفتحة اولا ثم تختار القطاع و اللون المطلوب ثم تشترى كتالوج القطاع ( لكل قطاع كتالوج خاص ) سوف تجد نماذج متتعدة من التفصيل لكل انواع الفتحات و الجداول الخاصة بها و هى مفيدة جدا جدا و ستنول اعجابك ان شاء الله .
و الله ولى التوفيق .


----------



## هابى هوم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*العلم نووووووووووووووووووووور*

_السلام عليكم _
_الى اى شخص بالمنتدى يريد ان يتعلم الالوميتال بادق تفاصيلها يرجى الاتصال بى وانا مستعد بفضل الله لاى سؤال خاص بالالومنيوم بكل قطاعاتة كما ارجو الافادة للجميع ووفق الله القائمين على المنتدى:75::75::75::56::56::56::56::56::56:_


----------



## هابى هوم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اين الاسأله


----------



## هابى هوم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اخوانى انا مستعد للاجابة او تعليم اى شخص يحب يتعلم من مؤسسة هابى هوم للالومنيوم


----------



## هابى هوم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

_هابى هوم للالومنيوم والديكور _
مهندس / اشرف شبل


----------



## هابى هوم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مستعد لاى مساعدة نظرية او عملية 
هــــــــــابى هـــــــــــــــــــــوم 
هــــــــابى هــــــــــوم 
:75::75::75::75:​


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

سياده المهندس المحترم اشرف شبل اريد ان اتعلم صناعه الالوميتال على يد محترف وارجوا ان تضع رقم تليفونك او تتصل بى على رقم تليفونى صلا ح امام تليفون 0124693100


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الى المهندس اشرف شبل فى انتظار الرد صلاح امام محمد 0124693100


----------



## HAMZA AZIZ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكر*

الشكر الكثير لكل من ساهم بمساعدة :56: الاخرين


----------



## HAMZA AZIZ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*قطاعات الالومنيوم*

اريد كتالوجات لقطاعات الالوميتال ( السعد,بى اس,العربيه,تكنال,تنجو,اليو,)وتخصيماتهم جزاك الله خير


----------



## النيل20000 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز حملت امانة ان ادير مصنع الوميتال واريد منك المساعدة في فهم الازم الاتمام المهمة بسلام


----------



## roshana (27 أكتوبر 2010)

roshana قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عايزة افصل مطبخ الوميتال بلون الخشب
> اية افضل الخامات والقطاعات اللى موجودة فى السوق واللى تعيش عمر طويل بدون تقشير كسر
> ...


برجاء الرد


----------



## mkm13402 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ثمان صفحات و لا يوجد شئ مفيد !!!!!!!!!!!!
ياريت الموضوع يتم غلقه


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اعمل فى مجال الجمالونات منذ 1984 ولدى سابقه اعمال كبير وعايز اتعرف على مهندسين فى هذا المجال اسمى صلاح امام ورقم تليفونى 0124693100 يشرفنى اتصالكم.


----------



## هابى هوم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

:56::56::56:


----------



## هابى هوم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اسف على غيابى لانى كنت مسافر واكرر دعوتى انى مستعد لمساعدة اى عضو بالمنتدى 
مهندس اشرف شبل


----------



## wallid83eg (30 أكتوبر 2010)

انا عايز اي حاجه عن سحب الالومنيوم او بثق الالومنيوم واكون شاكر لكم


----------



## adelaas (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشتاق للكعبه قال:


> جيمي ستار قال:
> 
> 
> > اللي عايز اي تفاصيل الابواب والشبابيك والمطابخ وجهات ايقطاع jampo ps.mp.valae​
> ...


----------



## adelaas (2 نوفمبر 2010)

من فضلك ممكن ترسل لى شكل القطاعات المختلفة وخطوات التركيب -لك من الشكروالتقدير والاحترام


----------



## gamal_999 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس اشرف شبل عايزين نعرف مكان مصنعك لنعرف اخر ما تم ابتكارة من افكار في مجال الالوميتال وشكرا لك


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (13 نوفمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## memoelmsry (13 نوفمبر 2010)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## memoelmsry (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد معرفة التخصيم فى ال p s


----------



## حسن داود (27 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اخوكم حسن داود من الشرقيه مصر واعمل في هذا المجال وعندي ورشه وانا بطلع التخصيمات من خلال القطاعات اثناء التصنيع بكل سهوله


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

والله دى حاجه تكسف مفيش فى القاهره ولو واحد متخصص فى تعليم صناعه الالوميتال ....يعنى كلها بقت كلامنجيه


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

علشان يبقى مفيش حد متخصص تعليم الوميتال عنده حجه انا عايز اتعلم الوميتال واريد معلم متخصص وماهر فى الالوميتال من سكان القاهره وجاهز لدفع ثمن الدوره ورقم تليفونى هو 0124693100 ارجوا الاتصال ........


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناصر الأثري (7 ديسمبر 2010)

هل يوجد كلكتور (المستخدم في مطابخ الألومنيوم) رباعي


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الظاهر بتوع الالومينال دو غيرو واشتغلوا بتوع كلام انا كتبت منذ 5شهور انا عايز اتعلم الوميتال وجاهر لدفع الدوره ومفيش حد عنده الموهبه للتعليم ورد على طيب رقم التليفون 0124693100 والاسم صلاح امام.


----------



## mohamed-x (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعينك يااخ صلاح يبدو ان المهنه اراد لها اهلها ان تحتكر .....بحثت فى عشر صفحات فقط لاعرف الى ماذا وصلت بسؤالك ولكن لم يكن لى الا الضحك على حالك وحالى وحال امتنا...وان كنت حقا تريد التعلم فارجو ان تثابر حتى ولو تتعلم باللغه الانجليزيه لان تداول العلوم بها اصبح اسهل ولا يحتاج الى سؤال الناس...اخيرا هدانا الله واياكم اخوتى


----------



## 5+5 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## gamal_999 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجومن المشرفين علي المنتدي التجاوب مع الأعضاء علشان يكون فية تفاعل وايجابية لكن بالشكل دة مش هيبقي منتدي مفعل ..الاستاذ عايز واحد يعلمة المهنة زدة موضوع سهل ولو هو عايز يشتغل هيتعلم بسهولة انا اتعلمت الالوميتال في اقل من اسبوع في الخارج بس للاسف انا تركت المهنة من زمان لظروف السفر للخارج ولما استقريت في مصر بافكر افتح مصنع صغير وانشاء نساهم في تعليم الشباب اللي عندهم الهمةفي العمل لان مهنة الالموتال عايزة وقت كتير فالرجاء من القائمين علي المنتدي التجاوب مع حاجات الاعضاء واستفساراتهم وشكرا.


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ملتقى بدون تواصل ولا حتى تفعيل واين المهندسين ( كتبت وقلت اننى متخصص فى اعمال تصنيع الجمالونات والابراج المعدنيه وخبرتى حوالى 27 عام ولدى عده وفنييون متخصصين فى هذا المجال وكتبت رقم تليفونى 0124693100 )


----------



## نجوم الحب (24 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف تخصيم الابواب والشبابيك


----------



## سهيل الخوار (10 يناير 2011)

الله يعينك يا اخ صلاح طلبت اهل الخبره من معلومات لا تحتاج الى ضغط عفول والة حاسبه
وتصنيع ومطارق و كمبيوترات الله يعينك شد حيلك وبحث في المواقع الايطالية
اعتقد انهم اهل خبره وستعين بمترجم قوقل


----------



## sadat2010 (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز اللى بيسال على كتالوج مطابخ رباعى متتعبش حالك لايوجد مثل هذه الكتالوجات


----------



## sadat2010 (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته من يريد ان يتعلم فلابد ان يعثر على اهل العلم فى مدينة العلم وفى مصر يوجد خبراء وفنين على اعلى مستوى انا فنى الومنيوم جميع القطاعات السعد اليو العربيه تكنال جامبو تنجو ps sb sh mp ومعرفة تركيب جميع الاكسسوارات الخا صه بجميع القطاعات وعمل احدث المطابخ


----------



## sadat2010 (11 يناير 2011)

ان الرسور لنور يستضاء به مهند من سيوف لله مسلول 
sadat فنى الومنيوم على كل من يرغب فى تعليم الوميتال صلاح امام محمد انت بتنفخ فى قربه مخرومه محدش هيعلمك ومفش فيدهه وانت اكيد فى مصر انا عامل كتاب يعلم الومنيوم ويعرفك التخصيمات وتركيب الاكسسوارات 
من اول طرق السحب الى التصنيع رقم تليفونى 0124067982


----------



## sadat2010 (13 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنما العلم حياه (وفوق كل ذى علم عليم) 
ألعملاق أول كتاب يختص بمجال ألألومنيوم من أول وجوده فى ألطبيعه مرورا بسبكه وسحبه وطرق تصنيعه وتجميعه وتركيبه 
ألعملاق يحتوى على جميع ألخردوات وألأكسسوارات وطرق تركيبها فى مختلف ألقطاعات وبه جميع ألتخصيمات ألخاصه بكل قطاع مدعم بالصور ألمشروحه جيدا ومدعم بأشكال ألقطاعات 
ألعملاق فى (ألوجايهه : ألشبابيك و ألأبواب بجميع أنواعها والمطابخ :و القواطيع)
ونظرا لمتطلبات ألعمل وأهمية وجود هذا ألمعدن وضرورته طبقا لمكانته ألطبيعيه وللأهتمام بالمعدن وضعنا كتاب ألعملاق فى أعمال ألألومنيوم لدعم ألصانع والمهندس وكل من يهتم بالمجال 
خمسون عام من الخبره وألأبداع 
ويختص هذا ألمجال من ألمواصفات ألعامه باعمال ألألومنيوم من حيث ألتعاريف ألسائده ولأشتراطات ألعامه وألمواد وألطبقات ألواقيه والخردوات وألأكسسوار وأعمال ألألومنيوم مثل ألأبواب وألشبابيك وشيش ألحصيره وألقواطيع وألدرابزينات وألتجاليد 
كما يشمل ألعملاق مواد ألأعمال وطرق ألمراجعه وألأستلام و ألحصر وألقياس وطرق التكعيب وألحساب للقطاعات


----------



## sadat2010 (15 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنما العلم حياه (وفوق كل ذى علم عليم) 
ألعملاق أول كتاب يختص بمجال ألألومنيوم من أول وجوده فى ألطبيعه مرورا بسبكه وسحبه وطرق تصنيعه وتجميعه وتركيبه 
ألعملاق يحتوى على جميع ألخردوات وألأكسسوارات وطرق تركيبها فى مختلف ألقطاعات وبه جميع ألتخصيمات ألخاصه بكل قطاع مدعم بالصور ألمشروحه جيدا ومدعم بأشكال ألقطاعات 
ألعملاق فى (ألوجايهه : ألشبابيك و ألأبواب بجميع أنواعها والمطابخ :و القواطيع)
ونظرا لمتطلبات ألعمل وأهمية وجود هذا ألمعدن وضرورته طبقا لمكانته ألطبيعيه وللأهتمام بالمعدن وضعنا كتاب ألعملاق فى أعمال ألألومنيوم لدعم ألصانع والمهندس وكل من يهتم بالمجال 
خمسون عام من الخبره وألأبداع 
ويختص هذا ألمجال من ألمواصفات ألعامه باعمال ألألومنيوم من حيث ألتعاريف ألسائده ولأشتراطات ألعامه وألمواد وألطبقات ألواقيه والخردوات وألأكسسوار وأعمال ألألومنيوم مثل ألأبواب وألشبابيك وشيش ألحصيره وألقواطيع وألدرابزينات وألتجاليد 
كما يشمل ألعملاق مواد ألأعمال وطرق ألمراجعه وألأستلام و ألحصر وألقياس وطرق التكعيب وألحساب للقطاعات


----------



## ياسمينكو (24 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فاطمه مجدى (8 فبراير 2011)

لوسمحت انا اخويا عندوا ورشه الومنتال وتخصوص شبابيك بس وهو ممتاز بصراحه بس للاسف مش بيعرف يعمل مطابخ اللى هى لفه وفيه شغل كدا زى قبنورى وعايز يعملى هو المطابخ وانا خايفه اووى وانتو عرفين المطابخ بره غاليه اووى خصوص لو فيه اكسسورات استالنس فكنت عايزه من اصحاب الخبره حد يقولى على موقع يعلم كدا او يفدنى وكنت عايزه اعمل مطابخ خشمونيوم وكنت عايزه اعرف احسن اماكن للشراء والاكسسورات الايطالى بجد نفسى حد يفدنى


----------



## السيد باز ابراهيم (19 فبراير 2011)

طيب بعد اذنكم ياادارة المنتدي ردوا علينا بأسماء الكتب حتي لو انجليزي


----------



## mkkaat81 (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## م احمد الدمرداش (1 مارس 2011)

اين اجد هذا الكتاب اخى العزيز


----------



## قنشاموا (4 مارس 2011)

فى حد وصل لاى حاجة عن الالوميتال


----------



## سيد عبد الجواد (25 مارس 2011)

هل المشاركات من اجل الاسئلة فقط ؟ اين الكتالوجات ؟


----------



## the ghost 3in6 (9 أبريل 2011)

مشتاق للكعبه قال:


> جيمي ستار قال:
> 
> 
> > اللي عايز اي تفاصيل الابواب والشبابيك والمطابخ وجهات ايقطاع jampo ps.mp.valae​
> ...


----------



## the ghost 3in6 (9 أبريل 2011)

the ghost 3in6 قال:


> لو سمحت ممكن ترد عليا وتقلى ما هى التخصيماط فى القطعاط مثل السعد والبى اس والالوميل


----------



## mandocv1 (26 أبريل 2011)

ياجماعة انا في ورطة كبيرة ومش عارف اتصرف ازاي باختصار الموضوع اني شاركت صحبي صنايعي الوميتال وانا مش فاهم حاجة في المهنة واختلفنا والورشة بتاعتي دلوقتي ما فيهاش صنايعي وانا عاوز اتعلم الشغل علشان واخد عرابين من ناس كتير ومش عارف انفذ الشغل ارجو الافادة ممن يستطيع مساعدتي


----------



## مجدي ميشيل (27 مايو 2011)

thank you


----------



## مجدي ميشيل (27 مايو 2011)

فاشىن غخع


----------



## amir mostafa (6 يونيو 2011)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس انا عايز اتعلم طريقة عمل الالوميتال و شكرا


----------



## HAMZA AZIZ (30 أغسطس 2011)

انا اريد كتالوجات لقطاعات الالوميتال ( السعد,بى اس,العربيه,تكنال,تنجو,اليو,)وتخصيماتهم وجزاكم لله خير


----------



## HAMZA AZIZ (30 أغسطس 2011)

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد بستان (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*اظن ان الكتب دى هتكون مفيدة جدا*

https://admin.tvtc.gov.sa/Arabic/Departments/Departments/cdd1/Tr/ins3/al1/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## الحمد للالوميتال (16 يناير 2012)

*قطاعات السعد*

اخوتى الاعزاء دى اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى وعلى استعداد تام للتعاون او المشاركة وابداء الراءى فيما يخص اعمال الالوميتال


----------



## خالد محمودر (12 أغسطس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : 

انا اريد تخصيمات​ابواب​وشبابيك الوميتال وكتالوجات​للقطاعات​(السعد,p s ,اليو,,العربيه,,تكنا


ل,,تنجو,,جامبو)​


----------



## kagooo (6 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## fawzy_ameen2000 (6 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
محتاج كتالوج مقاطع الألوميتال


----------



## الحمد للالوميتال (14 مارس 2013)

ar_am_20 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا عبد الرحمن وعامل برنامج بيدير شركات الألومنيوم
> وذلك من حيث تسعير وتخصيم وتصنيع الأبواب والشبابيك وبسعر مغرى جدا
> لو فى حد مهتم انا موبايلى ****************
> ...


اخى الكريم اكون شاكر لك لو تواصلنا بخصوص هذا البرنامج فانا مهتم جدا بتحديث ادارة العمل لدى


----------



## abozyad79 (19 أبريل 2014)

اولا الالومنيوم كمادة غير قابلة للتغير بالعوامل الجوية المتعددة خلاها مادة محبوبة والتعامل معاها سهل جدا من ناحية الاستخدام ولها عمر طويل تظل بنفس الخواص بتاعتها في اول تركيبها .
ولكن هذه المادة بتظلم لما يشتغل فيها ناس لا يعطونها حقها في الصنعة ، وطبعا كثير من الشركات تنتج هذه المادة باشكال حصرية لها .
ويمكن تقسيمها الى ثلاث اقسام :


القطاع السوقي :
والمتداول كثيرا وهو قطاع السعد وهو للاسف الاسوأ وساءت حالته بعد غلو سعر الالومنيوم كمادة خام مما ادى الى اضطرار الشركة الى تخفيف وزنه وبالتالي جودته . 
القطاعات المتوسطة :
واولها تعارفا هو قطاع الـ PS الصغير او علميا PS6600 للجرار و PS4800 للمفصلي وطبعا هناك قطاعات متوسطة اخرى ومنها قطاع التانجو للجرار وسامبا للمفصلي التابعة للتكنال وVolcano 70 التابعة للدولية وغيرها .


القطاعات الفوق متوسطة :
واولها ايضا هو قطاع الـ PS الكبير او علميا PS9600 للجرار و PS5600 للمفصلي وايضا هناك قطاعات فوق متوسطة مثل قطاع الجامبو للجرار وسوناتا للمفصلي التابعة للتكنال و Volcano 120 التابعة للدولية وغيرها .


طبعا اختيار نوع القطاع محير لناس كثيرة ولكن اقول بكل سهولة نوع القطاع يحدده مقاس الشباك او الباب والاستخدام المطلوب منه وهذه ترجع لامانة البائع ، كثيرا استغرب من تجار يختار اكبر قطاع لشبابيك صغيرة ولا تستحق كل هذا ولكن ماذا نقول حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .


عموما تليفوني موجود للجميع تحت امركم باي سؤال وخبرة 17 سنه في الالوميتال تحت امركم .
01000949684


----------



## engabdo1oo (28 سبتمبر 2014)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t446803.html


----------



## sadat2010 (4 أبريل 2016)

انا الان رئيس قسم الوميتال بمركز تدريب فى القليوبيه تابع لوزارة القوى العامله والهجره 
الوميتال حرفه فنيه نقوم بدورات تدريبيه


----------



## sadat2010 (6 أبريل 2016)

انا رئيس قسم الوميتال بمركز تدريب جدنى


----------



## sadat2010 (6 أبريل 2016)

انا اعمال كرئيس لقسم الوميتال بمركز تدريب ونقوم بعمل دورات تدريبيه جدنى


----------



## sadat2010 (6 أبريل 2016)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلامعلى رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نظرالاهمية هذا المعدن ولانه لم يجد القدر الكافي من الاهتمام فيما يخص البحث به كمعدنخفيف الوزن اردت ان أوضح بعض من كثير بخصوص هذا المعدن.

الألومنيوم عنصر في الجدول الدوري له الرمز Al والعدد الذري 13. وهو فلزذو لون أبيض فضي من مجموعة البورون من العناصر الكيميائية. وهو معدن مطيلي أي قابلللسحب. وهو عنصر غير ذواب في الماء في الشروط العادية.وهو من أكثر الفلزات وفرة فيالقشرة الأرضية، وترتيبه الثالث من بين أكثر العناصر وفرة في الكرة الأرضية بعدالأكسجين والسيليكون. يشكل الألومنيوم 8% من وزن سطح الأرض الصلب. ويعتبرالألومنيوم من أكثر المعادن فعالية كيميائية كمعدن حر، ولذلك نجده مرتبطا بأكثر من 270 معدن مختلف[1]. المصدر الرئيسي للألومنيوم هو معدن خام البوكسيت. يمتازالألومنيوم بمقاومته للتآكل وبخفة وزنه حيث يدخل في صناعة الطائرات.
وللألومنيومقدرة مميزة على مقاومة التآكل بسبب ظاهرة التخميل وبسبب كثافة المعدن المنخفضة. العناصر البنيوية المصنوعة من الألومنيوم وسبائكه ذات دور فعال في الصناعة الفضائيةومهمة جدا في مجالات أخرى مثل النقل والبناء. وطبيعته التفاعلية جعلته مفيدا كحفازأو كمادة مضافة في الخلائط الكيميائية،



من أهمخصائص الألمنيوم التي جعلته معدنا ثمينا هي خفة الوزن، المتانه، قابليه إعادةالتصنيع، مقاومته للصدأ، سهوله التعامل، قابليته للتشكيل والتوصيل الكهربائي. ونتيجة لهده الخصائص المتنوعة تعددت مجالات استخدام الألمنيوم وصار استخدامه ضروريافي حياتنا بحيث أصبحنا لا نستطيع الطيران، أو الركوب قي القطارات والسيارات السريعةبدونه. كما انه لا يمكننا الحصول على الحرارة والكهرباء في بيوتنا بدونه. هدابالإضافة إلى استعمالنا إياه في عملية حفظ الطعام،الدواء، وأخيراً تصنيع القطعالإلكترونية الخاصة بأجهزة الحاسب الآلي.
من الناحية المادية، الكيميائيةوالميكانيكية الألمنيوم يشبه الحديد والنحاس والزنك والرصاص والتاتنيوم. يمكن صهروتشكيل الألمنيوم كغيره من المعادن كما إن له قدرة على التوصيل الكهربائي. وفيالواقع يمكن استعمال نفس الأدوات المستخدمة في تصنيع وتشكيل الألمنيوم لعمليه تصنيعوتشكيل الحديد.
PRIVATEمن أهم ميزات منتجات الألمنيوم الخاص بالمنازل أن تحفظالبرودة داخلها في الصيف والدفء في الشتاء كما انه جاف على مدار العام. كما يمكناستخدام الألمنيوم في عمليه العزل الحراري والمائي للجدران حيث انه يدخل في صناعهالمواد المانعة والعازلة. إن الطبقة العازلة من الألمنيوم افضل بأربع مرات من الخشبغير المعزول، أو الطابوق (سمك أربع إنشات) أو الصخور( سمك عشرة إنشات) .
يقومالألمنيوم بشكل طبيعي بإنتاج غطاء أكسيدي ذو مقاومة عالية للصدأ. كما توجد أنواعمتعددة من طرق معالجه الألمنيوم مثل الصبغ و...و... والتي تؤدي إلى تقوية قدرته علىمقاومه الصدأ وهذا الأمر مهم في المجالات التي تحتاج إلى حماية ومحافظه.
إنالألمنيوم ذو خصائص مهمة تجعله شريك طبيعي لقطاع البناء. ويعود الفضل في هذا الأمرإلى متانته وسهولة التعامل معه و مقاومته للصدأ وسهولة إعادة تصنيعه. هذه الخصائصجعلته شريكا في قطاع البناء على مدى الخمسين عاما الماضية وهذه الشراكة لا تزالمستمرة وفي نمو.
تتعدد استخدامات الألمنيوم بتشكيلاته المتنوعة في إطاراتالنوافذ وأساسات المباني. حيث يدخل في أساسات المباني سواءً المحلات الصغيرة أومجمعات التسوق والملاعب الرياضية. كما يمكن استخدامه في سقوف المنازل والعوازل. يمكن استعمال الألمنيوم في تصنيع مقابض الأبواب والسلالم وأجهزة التكييف والتدفئة. حديثا لعب الألمنيوم دورا هاما في ترميم المباني التاريخية. إن خصائص الألمنيومكمعدن أدت إلى ثورة وتغييرفي طريقه بناء المنازل والمشاريع. أن صناعة الألمنيومتقود قطاع المقاولات نحو المستقبل,


اليكم بعضاستعمالاته

بعض من استخدامات معدن الألومنيوم العديده في :
النقل (العربات والطائرات والشاحنات، والسكك الحديدية والسيارات، والسفن البحرية،والدراجات وغيرها) كورقة، وأنابيب، والمسبوكات الخ
التعبئة والتغليف (علب، ورقفويل، وما إلى ذلك)
البناء (النوافذ، الأبواب، والتحويلات، وأسلاك البناء، وماإلى ذلك)
مجموعة كبيرة من الأدوات المنزلية، من أواني الطهي إلى مضرب البيسبول،والساعات {76}، وأجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمولة (أبل).
أعمدة إنارة الشوارع، وصارىالسفن، وأقطاب المشي الخ
المستويات الخارجية من الالكترونيات المستهلكة, وفىحالات المعدات أيضا مثل معدات التصوير.
خطوط بث الكهرباء لتوزيع الطاقة.
MKM الصلب ومغنطيسات وألنيكو.
الألومنيوم فائق النقاء (، 99.980 ٪ 99.999 ٪ Al)،وتستخدم في مجال الالكترونيات والأقراص المدمجة.
المغاسل الحرارية للالأجهزةالالكترونية مثل الترانزستور ووحدات المعالجة المركزية.
المادة الأصلية للمعدنلالرئيسى تغطى النحاس بطبقة رقيقة تستخدم في شدة الاضاءة العالية لضوء LED.
مسحوق الألمنيوم يستخدم في الطلاء، والصناعات النارية مثل وقود الصورايخالصلبة والثيرميت.
مركبات الألمنيوم
ألومنيوم كبريتيت الأمونيا ([Al(NH4)](SO4)2),أمونيا الألومنيوم تستخدم كمادة حارقة, وفى تنقية المياه, ومعالجة مياه الصرف الصحى, وفى إنتاج الورق, وفى الأضافات الغذائية وفى صباغةالجلود.
استيات الألمنيوم هو ملح يستخدم في محلول كمادة قابضة.
بوراتالألومنيوم (Al2O3 B2O3) يستخدم في إنتاج الزجاج والسيراميك.
الألومنيومبوروهيدريد (Al(BH4)3) يستخدم كمادة مضافة لوقود الطائرات النفاثه.
برونزالألومنيوم (CuAl5).
كلوريد الألومنيوم (AlCl3) يستخدم : في صناعة الدهانات،ومضاد للعرق، وتكرير البترول وفى إنتاج المطاط الصناعي.
كلوروهيدرات الالومنيوميستخدم كمزيل للعرق وفى علاج hyperhidrosis.
الألومنيوم fluorosilicate (2) سيف 6 (3) يستخدم في إنتاج الاصطناعية الأحجار الكريمة المستندات والزجاجوالخزف.
هيدروكسيد الألومنيوم ((أوهايو) 3) يستخدم : بأنه مضاد للحموضة، بوصفهالاذع، والمياه وتنقية، في صناعة الزجاج والسيراميك، وتسرب المياه فيالأقمشة.
أكسيد الألومنيوم (Al2O3) الألومينا, يوجد في الطبيعة ككوراندوم (الياقوت), الحجر, ويستخدم في صناعة الزجاج.الياقوت الصناعي يستخدم في الليزرلإنتاج الضوء المكثف.يستخدم كمقاوم, وضرورى لإنتاج لمبات الصوديوم عاليةالضغط.
فوسفاتات الالومنيوم (AlPO4) تستخدم في تصنيع: الزجاج والسيراميك, عجينةومنتجات الورق, مستحضرات التدجميل, الطلاءات, والورنيشات وفى صناعة طبقة الأسمنتالمستخدمة في طب الأسنان.
كبريتات الالومنيوم (2) لذلك (4) (3) يستخدم : فيصناعة الورق، بوصفها محرق، في إطفاء الحريق، وتنقية المياه ومعالجة مياه الصرفالصحي، والمضافات الغذائية، ونيران، ودباغة الجلود.
أيونات الألومنيوم المائية (مثل الموجودة في كبريتات الألومنيوم المائية) تستخدم للعلاج ضد طفيليات الأسماكمثل Gyrodactylus salaris.
في العديد من اللقاحات بعض أملاح الألمنيوم تستخدمبمثابة تقوية للمناعة (تقوية الاستجابة المناعية) للسماح للبروتين في اللقاح ليحققالفعالية الكافية كمنشط للمناعة.


----------



## sadat2010 (8 أبريل 2016)

محافظة القليوبيه 
مدرية القوى العامله والهجره بالقليوبيه 
 مركز التدريب المهنى بالخانكه 




تعلن مدرية القوى العامله بالقليوبيه عن تنظيم برنامج جديد على مهنة ألألوميتال وذلك لتنمية القدرات والمهارات المكتسبه لتنمية الموارد البشريه تلبية لمتطلبات سوق العمل للمنشأت الصناعيه الكبرى داخليا وخارجيا وذلك من خلال الدوره التدريبيه المجانيه للإلحاق بالعمل 



المزايا :
يقوم بتدريب كل مجموعه مرب كفء على أعلى مستوى 
التدريب مجانى ويمنح المتدرب بدل انتقال وتغذيه عن كل يوم تصرف شهريا 
مكافأة ماليه للأوائل 
منح كل خريج شهاده معتمده مختومه بخاتم شعار الجمهوريه تفيد إجتيازه الدوره بنجاح 
تعين عدد من الخرجين أو تساعده على العمل الحكومى أو الشركات أو المصانع 



المتقدمين للبرنامج التدريبى 
تنشئه مهنيه العمر من 14 ألى 20 عاما مدة التدريب 7 شهور 
التدريب التحويلى 
معد للشباب الخريجين مدة التدريب من 3 الى 6 شهور 


الشروط لقبول المتدريب 
تقديم صورة الشهاده ألأبتدائيه أو ألأعداديه أو محو أميه أوأختبار للمتقدم
ألأوراق : صورة شهادة ميلاد . صورة البطاقه . عدد 2 صوره شخصيه . دوسيه بلاستك 



مدير المركز : مهندس / عصام حسن 

مدرب ألألوميتال م/ مصطفى الجبالى 

ت 01011819176

 ت 01115406098 
 نتشرف برد سيادكم


----------



## sadat2010 (8 أبريل 2016)

fawzy_ameen2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> محتاج كتالوج مقاطع الألوميتال



محافظة القليوبيه 
مدرية القوى العامله والهجره بالقليوبيه 
 مركز التدريب المهنى بالخانكه 




تعلن مدرية القوى العامله بالقليوبيه عن تنظيم برنامج جديد على مهنة ألألوميتال وذلك لتنمية القدرات والمهارات المكتسبه لتنمية الموارد البشريه تلبية لمتطلبات سوق العمل للمنشأت الصناعيه الكبرى داخليا وخارجيا وذلك من خلال الدوره التدريبيه المجانيه للإلحاق بالعمل 



المزايا :
يقوم بتدريب كل مجموعه مرب كفء على أعلى مستوى 
التدريب مجانى ويمنح المتدرب بدل انتقال وتغذيه عن كل يوم تصرف شهريا 
مكافأة ماليه للأوائل 
منح كل خريج شهاده معتمده مختومه بخاتم شعار الجمهوريه تفيد إجتيازه الدوره بنجاح 
تعين عدد من الخرجين أو تساعده على العمل الحكومى أو الشركات أو المصانع 



المتقدمين للبرنامج التدريبى 
تنشئه مهنيه العمر من 14 ألى 20 عاما مدة التدريب 7 شهور 
التدريب التحويلى 
معد للشباب الخريجين مدة التدريب من 3 الى 6 شهور 


الشروط لقبول المتدريب 
تقديم صورة الشهاده ألأبتدائيه أو ألأعداديه أو محو أميه أوأختبار للمتقدم
ألأوراق : صورة شهادة ميلاد . صورة البطاقه . عدد 2 صوره شخصيه . دوسيه بلاستك 



مدير المركز : مهندس / عصام حسن 

مدرب ألألوميتال م/ مصطفى الجبالى 

ت 01011819176

 ت 01115406098 
 نتشرف برد سيادكم


----------



## sadat2010 (8 أبريل 2016)

محافظة القليوبيه 
مدرية القوى العامله والهجره بالقليوبيه 
 مركز التدريب المهنى بالخانكه 




تعلن مدرية القوى العامله بالقليوبيه عن تنظيم برنامج جديد على مهنة ألألوميتال وذلك لتنمية القدرات والمهارات المكتسبه لتنمية الموارد البشريه تلبية لمتطلبات سوق العمل للمنشأت الصناعيه الكبرى داخليا وخارجيا وذلك من خلال الدوره التدريبيه المجانيه للإلحاق بالعمل 



المزايا :
يقوم بتدريب كل مجموعه مرب كفء على أعلى مستوى 
التدريب مجانى ويمنح المتدرب بدل انتقال وتغذيه عن كل يوم تصرف شهريا 
مكافأة ماليه للأوائل 
منح كل خريج شهاده معتمده مختومه بخاتم شعار الجمهوريه تفيد إجتيازه الدوره بنجاح 
تعين عدد من الخرجين أو تساعده على العمل الحكومى أو الشركات أو المصانع 



المتقدمين للبرنامج التدريبى 
تنشئه مهنيه العمر من 14 ألى 20 عاما مدة التدريب 7 شهور 
التدريب التحويلى 
معد للشباب الخريجين مدة التدريب من 3 الى 6 شهور 


الشروط لقبول المتدريب 
تقديم صورة الشهاده ألأبتدائيه أو ألأعداديه أو محو أميه أوأختبار للمتقدم
ألأوراق : صورة شهادة ميلاد . صورة البطاقه . عدد 2 صوره شخصيه . دوسيه بلاستك 



مدير المركز : مهندس / عصام حسن 

مدرب ألألوميتال م/ مصطفى الجبالى 

ت 01011819176

 ت 01115406098 
 نتشرف برد سيادكم


----------



## sadat2010 (8 أبريل 2016)

sadat2010 قال:


> ان الرسور لنور يستضاء به مهند من سيوف لله مسلول
> sadat فنى الومنيوم على كل من يرغب فى تعليم الوميتال صلاح امام محمد انت بتنفخ فى قربه مخرومه محدش هيعلمك ومفش فيدهه وانت اكيد فى مصر انا عامل كتاب يعلم الومنيوم ويعرفك التخصيمات وتركيب الاكسسوارات
> من اول طرق السحب الى التصنيع رقم تليفونى 0124067982



محافظة القليوبيه 
مدرية القوى العامله والهجره بالقليوبيه 
 مركز التدريب المهنى بالخانكه 




تعلن مدرية القوى العامله بالقليوبيه عن تنظيم برنامج جديد على مهنة ألألوميتال وذلك لتنمية القدرات والمهارات المكتسبه لتنمية الموارد البشريه تلبية لمتطلبات سوق العمل للمنشأت الصناعيه الكبرى داخليا وخارجيا وذلك من خلال الدوره التدريبيه المجانيه للإلحاق بالعمل 



المزايا :
يقوم بتدريب كل مجموعه مرب كفء على أعلى مستوى 
التدريب مجانى ويمنح المتدرب بدل انتقال وتغذيه عن كل يوم تصرف شهريا 
مكافأة ماليه للأوائل 
منح كل خريج شهاده معتمده مختومه بخاتم شعار الجمهوريه تفيد إجتيازه الدوره بنجاح 
تعين عدد من الخرجين أو تساعده على العمل الحكومى أو الشركات أو المصانع 



المتقدمين للبرنامج التدريبى 
تنشئه مهنيه العمر من 14 ألى 20 عاما مدة التدريب 7 شهور 
التدريب التحويلى 
معد للشباب الخريجين مدة التدريب من 3 الى 6 شهور 


الشروط لقبول المتدريب 
تقديم صورة الشهاده ألأبتدائيه أو ألأعداديه أو محو أميه أوأختبار للمتقدم
ألأوراق : صورة شهادة ميلاد . صورة البطاقه . عدد 2 صوره شخصيه . دوسيه بلاستك 



مدير المركز : مهندس / عصام حسن 

مدرب ألألوميتال م/ مصطفى الجبالى 

ت 01011819176

 ت 01115406098 
 نتشرف برد سيادكم


----------

